# Got me a NEW production 59 Bear Kodiak



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

I first shot the New Bear 59 Kodiak at Kalamazoo. That bow was a 45# bow and I liked how it shot. I felt it was braced too low BUT I knew it would shoot better with a few twists of the string and still I liked it. It was smooth drawing, had a little thump at the shot and seemed to cast the arrow well. It was a tad loud but like I said that one had a low brace ht.

I decided to eventually get one. I usually like a bow in the 53-55# (mostly heavy riser Black Widows). I figured I would want this Bear in the 50# range so the thump would not get too bad and the lighter draw weight will be nice as I get older.

Last week I found a brand new 50# bow on line. Most dealers were out of stock of the 50 pounders so I felt lucky to find this bow. 

It showed up yesterday evening. All I can say is I am NOT disappointed. The fit and finish is a perfect as it can be. The leather grip looks and feels very retro, and the bow shoots my Goldtip 3555's well. I only shot about 8 yards in my basement but it grouped right away and behaved nicely at the shot. I have a 1958 Kodiak also and when I shoot this new 59 it is reminiscent of that bow, just a bit better in my opinion. 

So, if Bear needed yet another happy customer they got one. I know a purist may find some deviation from the classic but I like being able to shoot FF string. I like not regularly shooting a 55 year old bow, and I like the look and feel of this bow. It is close enough to the original for me. I am very glad Bear listened to the Trad guys on sites like this who said there was a market.

I bet Fred Bear would be very pleased with this reproduction.

Just wanted to share with my internet pals!

Bill


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Those are good looking bows - hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I have yet to read anything negative about that bow. Congratulations on owning what is probably the quintessential "50s style" recurve. 

You might not be aware of protocol but by tradition anybody that comes on here bragging up a new bow is obligated to post a photo or two...:wink:


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Your happiness is our happiness. 

Enjoy your bow.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

They have made some nice bows lately. They are leaps above the previous bows they look just like. Not completely sure why but they are smoother on the draw and seem to have much more zip to them. I have one of the 2011 Kodiak Magnum recurves and like you find the fit and finish to be very good. Just sweet to shoot. I also agree this thread needs some pics.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrat's, they are nice bow's


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been eyeballing the Kodiak as well.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Took some pictures last night. Obviously Bear has better pix in the catalog but following man law............ 
OK, I shot it at 20 yards last night on an NFAA blue face target. 

I played with the brace height (I like mine higher) and adjusted the nock, shot a couple times and it looked ok. 

I then shot a 300 round with my Black Widow. 

After shooting the 300 round I shot 5-arrows at the same target with the 59. I was happy with the score. I shot 2-X, a 4, and two 3's. Total was a 20 point end in 5 arrows. Good. 

20's are my goal when shooting a 300 round so I am happy. 

To further my review I first have to say that a light mass weight bow like this that is one piece, with a straighter grip than some has a unique shooting feel so expect to "feel" your shot (sweet little thump). Like I said in my first post this bow has a similar feel to me at the shot as my other 1950's era Bear recurves. In comparison, my PSA Black Widow, with a heavy riser you really have no feel for the shot because the riser absorbs most any vibration or thump. With this Kodiak you do feel the shot BUT that is both expected and welcome by me. 

Final word from me is this is a very nice bow. It is a respectful reproduction with important modern upgrades. I like FF strings and my only future change will be to make a skinny string for it. 

Hope you all enjoy these threads. By the way, I heard Big Jim has a stock 50# bow if someone has not already bought it you might want to consider it. From what I have seen that is a tough poundage to get. 

Bill


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree with everything you said there in terms of these updated bows. I also put a silent but deadly string on my anniversary Kodiak magnum right out of the box. Never even put the stock string on it. They are nice updated versions of some classic recurves.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Great looking bow! 

I don't have a Bear '59 Kodiak but I do have a McCullough 59'er that I think is a fairly close reproduction. I agree with you on the difference in the feel between the 50's style recurves and a full riser modern TD like your Widow or my Blacktail. A little more lively in the hand but still very nice to shoot. I love the leather grips too, for no reasons other than I think they look cool and feel nice in the hand.


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Shot this bow again today and it is very pointable. I can't wait for summer 3ds. 

Shooting an NFAA target again I shot a 19,18,21,20 =78.......... Not bad. My goal is 20 point ends or 80, so I got close.........


----------

